# Harmony



## Namba (Jul 21, 2011)

So a friend of mine and I were playing guitar together, and I guess he thought I was pretty good because he suggested I jam with his band at some point, so I came up with this today: Click here. This is my first time attempting to write my own little piece with harmony, and honestly I've never done something like this before, so maybe I could get a little feedback?


----------



## Panthura (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, it seems pretty good. You should consider developing this into a full-length song.
Personally, I'm not a massive fan of acoustic guitar, but you've got a good little tune going there.


----------



## Aden (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd develop it into a fuller song, personally. You've got good sense of intervals going on in there, just the timing went askew at the end.


----------



## Namba (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll take that into consideration, thanks. Lol I didn't spend a lot of time on it; wanted to record it before it left my head, which happens a lot >.< I should do a cleaner version next time, though with more to it.


----------

